# Windows Media Player 11 Trouble



## vdub1.8t (Dec 4, 2006)

Hi everyone. After reinstalling Windows Xp Home I am having trouble with Media Player. I am able to play all video formats on my computer except for DVDs. When I try to play a DVD, Media Player opens and I recieve this message in a pop up box: "Windows Media Player cannot play the DVD because a compatible DVD decoder is not installed on your computer." I looked around for DVD decoder plugins for WMP but you have to pay for them? I have never had to pay for a DVD decoder to play DVDs in media player before the reinstall. Any help would be very much appreciated! Happy Holidays!


----------



## vdub1.8t (Dec 4, 2006)

Please...anyone?


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Did you have some other DVD player installed at one time, like Cyberlink PowerDVD. That would have come with a decoder. If not, you could get VLC Media Player http://www.videolan.org/vlc/


----------



## vdub1.8t (Dec 4, 2006)

stantley said:


> Did you have some other DVD player installed at one time, like Cyberlink PowerDVD. That would have come with a decoder. If not, you could get VLC Media Player http://www.videolan.org/vlc/


Thanks Stantley! I went through my system CDs which came with the PC. Sure enough there was a Cyberlink re-install disk. Stupid mistake on my part.


----------

